# The value of a CFD pip?



## tom82 (19 March 2013)

How can one work out the value of a pip/point of a given CFD product?
Is there a calculation one can do to work this out, is the the same for all CFD products from commodity CFDs to share CFDs?
In the forex market one can do the following to work out the value of a pip (when USD quoted first) eg:
(0.0001 / exchange rate) x lot size = pip value

Just wondering if there is a similar way to work it out for CFD products.

Thanks


----------



## RADO (24 March 2013)

It should be the same as the underlying. Only difference is the margin you put up for the trade.


----------

